# Forge Bicycles CTS 1000



## rand132 (Jun 5, 2007)

*Forge Road CTS 1000*

Does anyone have any info on the new Forge CTS 1000 road? (http://www.forgebikes.com) I own the Forge Sawback 5xx mountain bike and love it.:thumbsup: Please send me pictures if you own this model. Thanks for any info you can provide me.


----------



## ghostrider22 (Jun 18, 2007)

*Any other website to buy one besides Target?*

I was looking at the forge cts 1000 on targets website and it sounded like a great bike with some fairly nice starter components. The only problem is that that bike is about 2-3 inches too small. If anyone knows where i can find one please let me know.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

rand132 said:


> Does anyone have any info on the new Forge CTS 1000 road bike? (http://www.forgebikes.com) I own the Forge Sawback 5xx mountain bike and love it. Thanks for any info you can provide me.


Anyone that buys their bike at target deserves what they get. Which will be a crappy bike with a high likelihood of not being assembled correctly, and no service after the sale. You will do far better going to a local bike shop, or buying used if the money is a concern.


----------



## bornfred (Mar 14, 2007)

*patronize yuor LBS*

They are a valuable but endangered resource.

And you will get a better bicycle!


----------



## IAmCosmo (Jul 26, 2005)

Taken from the web site link listed above...


> Medium/19" frame / Stand over height 29.7" / Fits most riders 5'6" to 5'10"


That should tell you all you need to know.

Save your money and go to your local bike shop. You do indeed get what you pay for, especially with bikes in the $1000 and under price range. And, good luck getting that Forge worked on at Target when you have a problem (notice I said _when_ and not _if_). That bike retails for $399. For a couple hundred bucks more you can get a quality bike at a bike shop.


----------



## rand132 (Jun 5, 2007)

I can certainly respect and understand your initial reactions. Your sentiments are exactly what I thought until I learned of Forge and decided to give it a try. Worse case, I knew I could return the bicycle back to Target. Well I was pleasantly impressed:thumbsup: , so impressed that I now own three Forge Bicycles. Two Sawback 5xx’s and the M Street. These bikes are real, exceptional quality with respectable brand name components. I agree about the assembly, but actually Forge is sold online through target.com, shipped directly to your home from the factory. Assembly was simple. When I purchased my Forge I applied a 10% coupon by googling “target.com coupons”, this basically paid for my shipping. Like the mountain and street bike, I’m intrigued to know if anyone has purchased the CTS? Please post pictures or provide a report. Thanks!!


----------



## rand132 (Jun 5, 2007)

Completely disagree. I bought three Forge Bicycles and love them. Exceptional bicycles with respectable components at an awesome price!


----------



## rand132 (Jun 5, 2007)

PS: The bikes I have are two Sawback 5xx's and the M Street.:thumbsup: 

Please PM if you have images of the CTS! Thanks!!


----------



## rand132 (Jun 5, 2007)

I would call Forge Bicycles directly, they may be able to give you some guidance, they are really helpful. Visit: http://www.forgebikes.com and the Support tab. Please let me know if they plan on additional sizes, the current size works for me. Also check your local shop, on MTBR Forge Bikes have been spotted in some bike shops.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

rand132 said:


> I can certainly respect and understand your initial reactions.


My intitial reaction is that you are a shill, hawking a bike brand that is low quality, repeatedly posting their URL, etc. But since you have posted a non-forge post in another forum, maybe not.

If these bikes are so great, why did you buy your wife a Giant?

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=1095313#post1095313

Any money spent on a Forge POS would be far better spent on a used bike. Or, like you decided for your wife, a Giant or other major manufacturer of bikes that are sold at local bike shops.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Don't like to make cross-posts, but I'm allowing an exception for myself in this case:

It's normal for manufacturers to void the warranty if you race their product. But it disappointed me to read that riding a Forge in, say, a charity ride or century will void its warranty. My disappointment turned to amazement when reading on: apparently, you can't even train for such activities or events on your Forge without voiding the warranty. (My emphasis).


*ALL WARRANTIES ARE VOID *IF THE BICYCLE IS MODIFIED FROM ITS ORIGINAL CONDITION OR THE BICYCLE IS USED FOR OTHER THAN NORMAL ACTIVITIES, INCLUDING, BUT NOT LIMITED TO, FAILING TO FOLLOW THE OWNER'S MANUAL OR USING THE BICYCLE FOR COMMERCIAL OR *ORGANIZED ACTIVITIES *OR IN COMPETITIVE EVENTS, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO BICYCLE RACING, BICYCLE MOTOCROSS RACING, STUNT RIDING, RAMP JUMPING OR SIMILAR ACTIVITIES, *AND TRAINING FOR SUCH ACTIVITIES *OR EVENTS.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Let me guess some reasons....*



dr hoo said:


> ..If these bikes are so great, why did you buy your wife a Giant?.....


#1 His "wife" is no dummy and wants a bike not a toy.
#2 Target doesn't offer an employee discount for family members.
#3 "One size fits all" doesn't.


----------

